# Kontoerstellung+Patch ab So. 08:30 Uhr



## Corelli (6. September 2008)

FYI

Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de106&lang=de

Mal den Wecker stellen :-)


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Haha! Laaangsam reiten, aber trotzdem danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (6. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> FYI
> 
> Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de106&lang=de
> 
> Mal den Wecker stellen :-)



Das heißt Wecker stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> FYI
> 
> Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de106&lang=de
> 
> Mal den Wecker stellen :-)



Ich seh dort nix..

Edit: ah jetzt!


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Lol, wie die Seite einfach abartig lag, weil alle draufhocken und F5 hämmern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPray (6. September 2008)

> *Ab 8:30 Uhr könnt ihr euren OpenBeta-Code eingeben*
> 
> Die neuen Kontoseiten werden Sonntag Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr auf www.war-europe.com verfügbar sein. Wenn ihr einen Code für die Open Beta habt, müsst ihr diesen auf unserer Seite eingeben, um Zugang zum Test zu erhalten. Tester aus vorangegangenen Betaphasen benötigen keinen Code und sind automatisch für den offenen Betatest freigeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Kann man ja echt noch in Ruhe ausschlafen, aber Wecker muss sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (6. September 2008)

hehe das kannste aber laut sagen du^^


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Gut, dass mein Account übernommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Spaß morgen früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dharek (6. September 2008)

-.-' dankeschön^^


----------



## rEdiC (6. September 2008)

Da ich eh wieder bis 14 Uhr oder länger penne ist der große Auflauf hoffentlich schon vorbei.^^


----------



## Slaargh (6. September 2008)

Auf garkein’ Fall stelle ich für Morg’n da Wecka. Sonntagz is’ bei mir Weckerverbot. Reicht das da 6 Tagä in da Wochä jed’n Morg’n klingelt. 

"Am siebt’n Tagä ruhte Gott" ! 


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

Zum Glück stehe ich aus Gewohnheit um diese Uhrzeit am Wochenende auf ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Wievel kommt da eigentlich noch an Patch auf einen zu? 3 GB oder, dann spiele ich vll erst am abend da ich den Tag über noch am Patch ziehen bin :/
Also wecker Stellen und früher ins Bett gehen. Was man nicht alles für eine Beta tut wenn Ferien sind.


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Da soll nciht allzuviel auf uns zukommen, irgendwas zwischen 100 und 200 Mb...


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wievel kommt da eigentlich noch an Patch auf einen zu? 3 GB oder, dann spiele ich vll erst am abend da ich den Tag über noch am Patch ziehen bin :/
> Also wecker Stellen und früher ins Bett gehen. Was man nicht alles für eine Beta tut wenn Ferien sind.



Auf der HP steht: "...um noch einen kleinen Patch zu ziehen". 3GB ist nicht so klein, find ich...


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Ich prophezeihe mal:
8:30 - Einige irre - aber glückliche Leute - können ihren Code eingeben.
9:00 - Seite crasht, viele können ihren Code nicht eingeben.
bis 14:00 - Die Seite ist mal da und mal nicht da.
ab 15:00 - Server wurden gestartet, Loginseite wird wieder etwas stabiler.
16:00 - Ich stehe langsam auf, esse etwas und kann dann gemütlich meinen Code eingeben. Spielserver gehen natürlich nicht.
18:00 - Ich fahre nach Hause, patche in Ruhe und kann dann mer oder weniger gut spielen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemistry (6. September 2008)

Nichmal ausschlafen darf man xD


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Ich mein nur, bei der Installationsangabe von den Verpackungen werden 12 GB angegeben und wir haben erst 9,5 auf der Festplatte, nicht das wir da jetzt die restlichen 3 laden müssen ^^


----------



## Lyx (6. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Auf garkein’ Fall stelle ich für Morg’n da Wecka. Sonntagz is’ bei mir Weckerverbot. Reicht das da 6 Tagä in da Wochä jed’n Morg’n klingelt.
> 
> "Am siebt’n Tagä ruhte Gott" !
> 
> ...



Armes Orki ...
Seh das Bild richtig vor mir wie du jeden Morgen aufstehst und erst mal den Wecker kaputt haust ^^


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich prophezeihe mal:
> 8:30 - Einige irre - aber glückliche Leute - können ihren Code eingeben.
> 9:00 - Seite crasht, viele können ihren Code nicht eingeben.
> bis 14:00 - Die Seite ist mal da und mal nicht da.
> ...



Hoffentlich gehöre ich wirklich zu den glücklichen Leuten um 8.30.


----------



## Chemistry (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich mein nur, bei der Installationsangabe von den Verpackungen werden 12 GB angegeben und wir haben erst 9,5 auf der Festplatte, nicht das wir da jetzt die restlichen 3 laden müssen ^^



Da könnte was dran sein, und wenn dann alle wie bekloppt laden...ohje.


----------



## Stetix (6. September 2008)

Wen das der fall ist und es 3 gb sind kann ich mich um 8.45 bis zum abend wieder schlafen legen ^^. . . . .


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Der Patch morgen wird nicht groß. Die "fehlenden" 3 GB kommen nächste Woche als Patch und enthalten ausschließlich Sprachdateien.

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...006#post1334006


----------



## Jerberan (6. September 2008)

laut in.warhammer forum ist das ein kleiner patch der nur den patchclient verändert .


----------



## Lesdraka (6. September 2008)

versucht mal das spiel bzw. den patch zu starten, bei mir zieht er den neuen patch jetzt schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## They called me a Noob (6. September 2008)

Hoffen wir mal das die auf den riesen andrang morgen vorbereitet sind. Bin mal gespannt ob die server halten werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps.: danke an vorheriegen poster. So kann man jetzt schon mal den patch ziehen und kann morgen gleich loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

Lesdraka schrieb:


> versucht mal das spiel bzw. den patch zu starten, bei mir zieht er den neuen patch jetzt schon
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War bei mir auch so. Denke aber, dass morgen trotzdem noch ein kleiner kommt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Lesdraka schrieb:


> versucht mal das spiel bzw. den patch zu starten, bei mir zieht er den neuen patch jetzt schon
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wirklich. Das was er momentan läd ist ein Mini-Patch für den Patcher. Verändert das Aussehen von dem Login-Fenster. Der eigenliche Patch wird erst morgen kommen.


----------



## Neotik (6. September 2008)

ja bei mir tut sich aus was wenn ich patchen will xD

greets


----------



## Lesdraka (6. September 2008)

jup, habs gerade gemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosh87 (6. September 2008)

freu ich stell mir den wecker egal obs klappt oder nicht dann hab ich wenigstens noch was vom sonntag bevor ich sonntag wieder rann muss^^


----------



## They called me a Noob (6. September 2008)

Naja auch egal alles was man jetzt schon hat braucht man morgen nicht mehr ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Tatsache, irgendwas lädt er, was er vor drei Stunden noch nicht geladen hat. ^^


----------



## Markw (6. September 2008)

Also wer morgen ab 10 Uhr dabei ist, sei eh selber Schuld, vor allem wenn man sich dann noch den Wecker stellt, wie abartig ist das denn, gibts da was Gratis?....scheint wohl so :>!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Oh gott... na hoffentlich macht es der großteil der bekloppten um 8 xD
Die war-europe seite ist ja jetzt schon nicht mehr anzuwählen... ^^


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

Markw schrieb:


> Also wer morgen ab 10 Uhr dabei ist, sei eh selber Schuld, vor allem wenn man sich dann noch den Wecker stellt, wie abartig ist das denn, gibts da was Gratis?....scheint wohl so :>!




Nur weil man nicht den halben Sonntag verschlafen will, ist es abartig, nicht erst am Nachmittag aufzustehen?


----------



## bmorph (6. September 2008)

wieso um 8:30 aufstehn, wenn die server erst nachmittag starten?
den key kannste dan doch au noch nachmittags eingeben^^odda hab ih was verpasst


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Zum Glück ist Montag ja ein Werktag. Würd mich mal interessieren ob sich wirklich welche frei nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Schaut ihr jede Stunde nach ob sich was tut?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulzal (6. September 2008)

bmorph schrieb:


> wieso um 8:30 aufstehn, wenn die server erst nachmittag starten?
> den key kannste dan doch au noch nachmittags eingeben^^odda hab ih was verpasst



Registration, Patch?
Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht erst um 20.00 Uhr spielen, falls doch ein 3GB Patch kommt, man weiss es nie. Ausserdem gibt es noch anderes ausser Warhammer, was man am Sonntag machen kann. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2008)

UNd wann kann man dann auf die server?


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> UNd wann kann man dann auf die server?


Am "frühen Nachmittag".


----------



## bmorph (6. September 2008)

und "im laufe des vormittags" kommt der patch...bin ich ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Ich bin irgendwie schon richtig aufgeregt^^ Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stetix (6. September 2008)

Ich würde mal meinen hier schieben alle etwas Panik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (6. September 2008)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> UNd wann kann man dann auf die server?



du am besten gar nicht


----------



## beLow (6. September 2008)

Zulzal schrieb:


> Registration, Patch?
> Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht erst um 20.00 Uhr spielen, falls doch ein 3GB Patch kommt, man weiss es nie. Ausserdem gibt es noch anderes ausser Warhammer, was man am Sonntag machen kann. Jedem das seine.



hab bei warhammeralliance gelesen dass es wohl nur so um die 200mb patch werden für morgen 
der große 3 gig patch für die sprachdateien soll wohl erst vor dem headstart kommen laut goa


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

MagnusK schrieb:
			
		

> Timezone
> Pardon for not clarifying the timezone in the news. The account pages will go up 8.30am GMT, so for central Europeans this equal 9.30am. This is assuming that we are all on summer time still.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taribar (6. September 2008)

Bin zwar ca 7:00 uhr zwar schon wach versuche es um 8:30 Uhr einmal und wenns net klappt  dann versuche ich es am abend und mache mir nen schönen tag^^


----------



## Skullzigg (6. September 2008)

um 8:30 kann man sich erst registrieren und nachmittags erst den poatch downloaden
also für die registration muss man doch nit extra den wecker stellen ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Ah 9:30, also dürft ihr noch länger pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> um 8:30 kann man sich erst registrieren und nachmittags erst den poatch downloaden
> also für die registration muss man doch nit extra den wecker stellen ihr suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um 9:30 kann man sich registrieren (siehe mein Zitat oben) und Vormittags gibt den Patch und Nachmittags die Server.


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Eine gute nachricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotik (6. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ah 9:30, also dürft ihr noch länger pennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf die 9:30 würde ich nicht setzen...da doch auf war-europe.de 8:30 angegeben ist!

greets


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

8:30 GMT, hier sind wir GMT +1.


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Neotik schrieb:


> auf die 9:30 würde ich nicht setzen...da doch auf war-europe.de 8:30 angegeben ist!
> 
> greets



Und das glaubst du?


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Neotik schrieb:


> auf die 9:30 würde ich nicht setzen...da doch auf war-europe.de 8:30 angegeben ist!
> 
> greets



Lies doch mal mein Zitat oben. Besonders den ersten Teile bezüglich der Zeitzonen. (Magnus ist Community Manager bei GOA.)


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. September 2008)

ah morgen wird toll^^ chillig aufstehn code eingeben zur kirche gehn mit freundin noch en bisse was machen und dann chillig so gegen 12 halb 1 warhammer mal testen... supi besser gehts net


----------



## Rednoez (6. September 2008)

Zulzal schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es noch anderes ausser Warhammer, was man am Sonntag machen kann. Jedem das seine.



eine frevelhafte Lüge ist das^^


----------



## Lumpi667 (6. September 2008)

Haben wir nicht gerade Sommerzeit? Dann haben wir jetzt GMT+2, es sei denn die meinen dort mit GMT BST( war das jetzt die richtige Abkürzung für die Britische Sommer Zeit?) dann haben wir BST+1... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe dieses Zeitzonen hin und her bei jedem Spiel mit mehr oder minder internationaler Klientel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht gerade Sommerzeit? Dann haben wir jetzt GMT+2, es sei denn die meinen dort mit GMT BST( war das jetzt die richtige abkürzung für die Britische Sommer Zeit?) dann sind wir BST+1...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			
				Magnus schrieb:
			
		

> Originally schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeitzonen sind doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmorph (6. September 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht gerade Sommerzeit? Dann haben wir jetzt GMT+2, es sei denn die meinen dort mit GMT BST( war das jetzt die richtige Abkürzung für die Britische Sommer Zeit?) dann haben wir BST+1...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



völlig verrückt^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. September 2008)

pff hauptsache ich kann mich bis 9:30 regestrieren. vllt sogar schon patch laden lassen... dann muss ich eh zum godi bass spieln hehe


----------



## Lumpi667 (6. September 2008)

Wieso verrückt?


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Und jetzt lachen wir alle mal gemeinsam über die, die jetzt schon ins Bett sind, um morgen um 8:30 aufzustehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Und jetzt lachen wir alle mal gemeinsam über die, die jetzt schon ins Bett sind, um morgen um 8:30 aufzustehen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Tjajaja... Ich liebe Zeitzonen :-D


----------



## Meriane (6. September 2008)

ich steh sowieso um 7:30 auf... aber bevor die Key-Eingabe aktiviert ist, bin ich auch wieder weg -.-


----------



## XPray (6. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Und jetzt lachen wir alle mal gemeinsam über die, die jetzt schon ins Bett sind, um morgen um 8:30 aufzustehen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weiß zwar jetzt das ich länger schlafen kann, aber das würde morgen eh nur ein klein wenigen meinen Kaffeekonsum verringern.....die Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag wird lang, da schadet es gar nicht noch mehr Coffeein in der Blutbahn zu haben und früher aufzustehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmorph (6. September 2008)

höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Seit ihr euch sicher das die nicht die Zeitzone Zentral Europa meinen???


----------



## Lumpi667 (6. September 2008)

In der Zitierten Quelle ganz oben auf der Seite sagte man ja GMT und nicht CET oder CEST


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Edit: Wäre sonst irgendwie eine billige HP -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Und jetzt lachen wir alle mal gemeinsam über die, die jetzt schon ins Bett sind, um morgen um 8:30 aufzustehen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähmm................ sagen wir es so, mein Download ist etwas......... klein, und deshalb werde ich um 8:30 auf sein um Patchen zu können, denn wenn alle andere auch saugen wird der Download in die Knie gehen..... lieber vorsorgen als morgen gar nicht spieln zu können.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ähmm................ sagen wir es so, mein Download ist etwas......... klein, und deshalb werde ich um 8:30 auf sein um Patchen zu können, denn wenn alle andere auch saugen wird der Download in die Knie gehen..... lieber vorsorgen als morgen gar nicht spieln zu können.


Pssst. Sags keinem weiter, aber um 8:30 wirste vielleicht Drakensang oder The Witcher oder so patchen können, aber die WAR-OB-Registrierung beginnt erst um 9:30.


----------



## Evíga (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ähmm................ sagen wir es so, mein Download ist etwas......... klein, und deshalb werde ich um 8:30 auf sein um Patchen zu können, denn wenn alle andere auch saugen wird der Download in die Knie gehen..... lieber vorsorgen als morgen gar nicht spieln zu können.



Du bist ja auch noch nicht im Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kira-kun (6. September 2008)

Und wenn der Patcher erst am frühen Vormittag patcht, hilfts auch ned am frühen Morgen aufzustehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (6. September 2008)

Da ich eh erst so ca. 14 Uhr an den PC kann ist es mir egal ab wann hauptsache es geht wenn ich rankomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Tja dann wäre nurnoch : 
  WE SEE US IN WAR!


----------



## Mardoo (6. September 2008)

Ich sag nur eins:


KOPFPLATZZZZAAA!!!!!!!!!!! WAAAAAGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Ich spüre das morgen ein paar Ordner sterben (oder wie man die nennen soll)^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Pssst. Sags keinem weiter, aber um 8:30 wirste vielleicht Drakensang oder The Witcher oder so patchen können, aber die WAR-OB-Registrierung beginnt erst um 9:30.


Hmm... hab ich beide schon gepatcht, aber werde sowieso da aufstehen müssen, ich brauch mindestens 1 Stunde um wach zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Feriengewöhnung und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Ich spüre das morgen ein paar Ordner sterben (oder wie man die nennen soll)^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denk aber dran die Ordner auch aus dem Papierkorb zu löschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Boa bin ich witzig.)

Ich zitiere den Spruch unserer Gilde: "Los Freunde, der Feind wartet schon! Lasst uns den Boden mit Blut tränken!"



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hmm... hab ich beide schon gepatcht, aber werde sowieso da aufstehen müssen, ich brauch mindestens 1 Stunde um wach zu werden , Feriengewöhnung und so weiter


Hehe. Ich versuchs mit ner halben Stunde vorher. sollte reichen für die paar Tastendrücke.


----------



## Undertaker99 (6. September 2008)

Wie gross wird der Patch wohl sein (4.1?) hoffe nicht 3 GB dann wirds bei meiner Leitung 8-10h dauern


----------



## Thallian Folmin (6. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Wie gross wird der Patch wohl sein (4.1?) hoffe nicht 3 GB dann wirds bei meiner Leitung 8-10h dauern



Ne der wird kleiner sein:



			
				IainC_Goa schrieb:
			
		

> Actually the patch is an optional download (mostly additional voice packs) and we have decided to hold off with it till next week. We'll publish news when it's going live with instructions for downloading and installing it.
> 
> So no 3GB monster patch before the OB starts.


----------



## Galak (6. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Wie gross wird der Patch wohl sein (4.1?) hoffe nicht 3 GB dann wirds bei meiner Leitung 8-10h dauern



laut gerüchten soll er nur um die 200 mb groß sein.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (6. September 2008)

Ich benutze immer noch meinen 1 Jahr alten Account für die offizielle Page von WAR...jetzt les ich da in dem Zitat von vorhin, dass ich mir morgen schon wieder einen neuen Account machen muss, um meinen Key einzutragen...hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer noch meinen 1 Jahr alten Account für die offizielle Page von WAR...jetzt les ich da in dem Zitat von vorhin, dass ich mir morgen schon wieder einen neuen Account machen muss, um meinen Key einzutragen...hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


Sieht so aus, ja. Das neue Accountsystem scheint komplett unabhängig von dem alten zu sein. Der neue Account wird dann aber vermutlich der endgültige sein, mit dem du auch nach Release deine Keys eingeben und Bezahloptionen vornehmen kannst. (Wobei letzteres jetzt einfach ne Vermutung von mir ist und auf keinerlei Wissen beruht.)


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> laut gerüchten soll er nur um die 200 mb groß sein.



Meine Letzten Infos waren so etwa 3g das ist das was bein client noch fehlte den das war ja nicht 12 g groß sondern nur ca 9g,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Meine Letzten Infos waren so etwa 3g das ist das was bein client noch fehlte den das war ja nicht 12 g groß sondern nur ca 9g,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau mal weiter oben in das Zitat von IainC_Goa in meinem Post.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

ich glaube kaum das es 3GB werden. Dann wirds nix mitm frühen Nachmittag ^^ ... ich denke mal es wird vernünftiger Patch sodass man pünktlich zum Start auf die Server kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, ja. Das neue Accountsystem scheint komplett unabhängig von dem alten zu sein. Der neue Account wird dann aber vermutlich der endgültige sein, mit dem du auch nach Release deine Keys eingeben und Bezahloptionen vornehmen kannst. (Wobei letzteres jetzt einfach ne Vermutung von mir ist und auf keinerlei Wissen beruht.)


Ware aber logisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Schau mal weiter oben in das Zitat von IainC_Goa in meinem Post.



ups glat büberlesen, aber dan kommt der große eben erst zum nächsten wochenende, wo ist der unterschied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> ups glat büberlesen, aber dan kommt der große eben erst zum nächsten wochenende, wo ist der unterschied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast in der Todzeit zwischen OB und Headstart/Release bzw. gegen Ende der OB genug Zeit dir die 3 GB herunterzuladen und verpasst morgen nicht wirklich viel Spielzeit. (Morgen ist bei mir der einzige Tag der OB, an dem ich richtig lange spielen könnte. (Sofern die Technik von GOA mitspielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Für mich also ein entscheidender Unterschied!


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

-Verbindungsprobleme, daher Doppelpost - Sorry -


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Du hast in der Todzeit zwischen OB und Headstart/Release bzw. gegen Ende der OB genug Zeit dir die 3 GB herunterzuladen und verpasst morgen nicht wirklich viel Spielzeit. (Morgen ist bei mir der einzige Tag der OB, an dem ich richtig lange spielen könnte. (Sofern die Technik von GOA mitspielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für mich auch, ich quetsch ungerne 3 GB durch eine 80 kb/s leitung, das dauert dann schonmal seine 10-12 Stunden und somit wäre der Tag komplett im Eimer.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (7. September 2008)

und was würde jetzt passieren wenn ich meinen Betakey morgen für meinen alten Account registriere? 

Übrigens kann ich mich im WAR Launcher mit meinen alten Accountdaten einloggen...kam auch keine Fehlermeldung und hat sofort angefangen diesen Minipatch zu laden...also ich will mir nur sicher sein dass ich morgen nicht aus versehen den Key nutzlos mache...


----------



## Thallian Folmin (7. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> und was würde jetzt passieren wenn ich meinen Betakey morgen für meinen alten Account registriere?
> 
> Übrigens kann ich mich im WAR Launcher mit meinen alten Accountdaten einloggen...kam auch keine Fehlermeldung und hat sofort angefangen diesen Minipatch zu laden...also ich will mir nur sicher sein dass ich morgen nicht aus versehen den Key nutzlos mache...



Also in dem alten Account konnte man doch gar keine Keys eingeben, von daher ist das nicht möglich.

Solltest du mit "altem Account" meine, dass du schon während der Closed Beta gespielt hast, dann brauchst du gar keinen neuen Account erstellen und auch keinen OB-Key eingeben, da du ja eh schon freigeschaltet bist.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> und was würde jetzt passieren wenn ich meinen Betakey morgen für meinen alten Account registriere?
> 
> Übrigens kann ich mich im WAR Launcher mit meinen alten Accountdaten einloggen...kam auch keine Fehlermeldung und hat sofort angefangen diesen Minipatch zu laden...also ich will mir nur sicher sein dass ich morgen nicht aus versehen den Key nutzlos mache...


Ich würd mal vermuten du kannst den Betakey nur für ein neues Konto eingeben, das würde das ganze nämlich vereinfachen denn du Startest den Launcher dann mit den neuen Account und bekommst den Betapatch geladen, mit den alten Accountdaten geht das nicht.

Ist nur ne vermutung aber so wäre es logisch.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

200 mb waeren ja ok.

Mich machte nur stuzig das zuerst von einen 12 GB Client gesprochen wurde, dieser dann 9 gb gross war und dann in Foren gesagt wurde die restlichen 3 GB bestehen aus noch kommenden Patchs.


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Der Patcher saugt schon was...


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Der Patcher saugt schon was...



Teie uns dochmal die größe mit pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

jo macht er 1209 kb !


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> jo macht er 1209 kb !



ist das das gesammte patch ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Handelt sich dabei um 1209 kb , die die Account Creating Möglichkeit ueber den Patcher anbietet.
Und die leitet auf die War-Europe Seite weiter , die bis morgen deaktiviert ist


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

und neues Design


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Handelt sich dabei um 1209 kb , die die Account Creating Möglichkeit ueber den Patcher anbietet.
> Und die leitet auf die War-Europe Seite weiter , die bis morgen deaktiviert ist



Ich dachte schon..., aber herzlichen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

Viel Spaß beim aufstehen morgen. Zum glück wird mein Account übernommen und ich kann problemlos ausschlafen. ^^


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

ich geh jetzt penn und steh morgen um 8 auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

7 Stunden schlaf sind halt 6-7 zuwenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Da ich eh wieder bis 14 Uhr oder länger penne ist der große Auflauf hoffentlich schon vorbei.^^



oder die Server wieder down ^^


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

DURCHMACHÄÄÄN! MUHAHAHA morgen gehts los


----------



## SirLavan (7. September 2008)

:-D Jaaaa Leute bleibt wach..... ich werde bis  um 8:30 warten mich anmelden und dan schlafen gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

was bringt euch die frühe kontenerstellung, wenn die server eh erst am nachmittag aufgehen?


----------



## muecke79 (7. September 2008)

MUHAHAHA WAAAAAGH BUUUUU oh man ich bin verrückt ich mach auch durch will der erste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (7. September 2008)

SPASS!!!


----------



## SirLavan (7. September 2008)

:-D OMG egal ich will mich anmelden verdamt und spielen, kann's kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

die kontoerstellung ist das kleinere uebel. darum ist mir 8.30 latte. Wichtig ist wann der Server zum Patchen aufgeht . Ich hoffe fruehzeitig damti man noch ein bischen vom tag testen kann


----------



## frozen (7. September 2008)

hmm, ob ich durchmachen schaff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab hier nichts, was mich wach halten kann^^


----------



## H3RKI (7. September 2008)

leute, die frühe kontenerstellung wird euch doch nichts bringen, ausser, dass ihr helden seid^^ geht schlafen, dann könnt ihr ausgeruht morgen beta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## blitzfrag (7. September 2008)

Thallian schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, ja. Das neue Accountsystem scheint komplett unabhängig von dem alten zu sein. Der neue Account wird dann aber vermutlich der endgültige sein, mit dem du auch nach Release deine Keys eingeben und Bezahloptionen vornehmen kannst. (Wobei letzteres jetzt einfach ne Vermutung von mir ist und auf keinerlei Wissen beruht.)



Hoffe man kann dann auch @live Adressen benutzen, ging bisher nicht.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

entspannt euch mädels^^ ich weiß ncith wo der unterschied ist ob man nun heute oder am montag anfängt war zu zocken, ist doch immer noch das selbe spiel und eure chars werden eh gelöscht somit werden die anderen auch nicht besser sein als ihr^^ 

alles kommt, wann es kommen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimrott (7. September 2008)

*WAR! WAR! WAR! WAR! WAR!*


----------



## Neotik (7. September 2008)

leute in 8minuten und 6 stunden KÖNNEN WIR UNSERE BETA KEYS EINGEBEN!! 

YEEA WHAAAGG


----------



## Drakenx (7. September 2008)

na das ist ja sooo toll, das ich heute morgen meinen Key eingeben kann!

Doch wieder alles voll mit Kiddies hier... schrecklich. Wie kann man nur so süchtig sein? Bringt ja echt viel, den Key gleich als erstes eingeben zu können.... um dann bis nachmittags zu warten, um evt. auf nen Server zu kommen.

Suchtkrüppel ftw! rofl


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> na das ist ja sooo toll, das ich heute morgen meinen Key eingeben kann!
> 
> Doch wieder alles voll mit Kiddies hier... schrecklich. Wie kann man nur so süchtig sein? Bringt ja echt viel, den Key gleich als erstes eingeben zu können.... um dann bis nachmittags zu warten, um evt. auf nen Server zu kommen.
> 
> Suchtkrüppel ftw! rofl



1. Selber noch so spät wach, aber andere flamen? Selfowned
2. Wenn man nichts zu tun hat, kann man doch etwas Spass drauß machen. Ich freu mich halt mitm Kumpel, wir zocken grad en riesiges Spiel bis morgen früh (und dann vermutlich weiter bis die Server offen sind). Chaos gegen Imperium ^^ wie passend

Sry, aber das es vielleicht nicht das sinnvollste ist, is klar, aber man wird sich freuen können. Alle Leute die um 0Uhr beim BC Ansturm dabei waren hat auch keiner "Suchtkrüppel" beschümpft.

btw für die Beleidigung gibts erst mal nen Report, man kann auch sachlich miteinander reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (7. September 2008)

Ich werd auch gegen 8.30 aufstehen um meinen Account zu erstellen. Hoffe dadurch meinen Standard Account Namen zu bekommen, ned dass der dann scho von wem anderen benutzt wird. Mal abwarten^^


----------



## Tiranon (7. September 2008)

MMMM???

darmals als auf MTv der Trailer kam haben sie ja auch UNSERE zeit angegeben. Warum diesesmal also nicht auch ???


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Slaargh (7. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> na das ist ja sooo toll, das ich heute morgen meinen Key eingeben kann!
> 
> Doch wieder alles voll mit Kiddies hier... schrecklich. Wie kann man nur so süchtig sein? Bringt ja echt viel, den Key gleich als erstes eingeben zu können.... um dann bis nachmittags zu warten, um evt. auf nen Server zu kommen.
> 
> Suchtkrüppel ftw! rofl





Klara Fall von Forentroll. Gleich ma auffe Ignoliste verbann’.

Troll dich, Forentroll.



WAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Wuff2000 (7. September 2008)

Glaubt man gar nich das um diese UIhrzeit noch Leute munter sind :-) Naja in 2h darf ich ins Bettchen um genau bis 9:30 zu schlafen *G*


----------



## Qwalle (7. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ich prophezeihe mal:
> 8:30 - Einige irre - aber glückliche Leute - können ihren Code eingeben.
> 9:00 - Seite crasht, viele können ihren Code nicht eingeben.
> bis 14:00 - Die Seite ist mal da und mal nicht da.
> ...



ich prophezeihe mal :

08:30 - alle warten gespannt und ballern den browser mit f5-tabs zu bis zum gefühlten verflüssigen der taste ...
09:00 - der login geht immer noch nicht
bis 14:00 - vereinzelt "flutscht" mal einer durch die supportlücke und erfährt, dass die server hemmungslos überlastet sind und der patch doch größer ist, als alle angenommen haben
bis 22:00 - vereinzelte spieler halten eisern durch und sind fast mit dem dowload fertig, den sie glücklicherweise aktivieren konnten, als die reg-page nicht down war - der dl-speed von 12kb/s konnte sie nicht einschüchtern !

bis 23:00 - 12 leute online


und dann is auch schon MONTAG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne, spaß bei seite, also das mit dem patchen etc hätte man wirklich vorher machen können, da würden die sich echt einiges an stress sparen denke ich.


ES IST BALD SOWEIT - nur noch 5 stunden xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

Morgenstund hat gold in mund... noch wenige minuten oder wenige minuten und 1-2 stunden dann können wa uns eintragen hey ho! und um 12 dann spielen is doch schön. Btw lob an die comunity hab mich noch net so viel in den foren blicken lassen und noch net viel gelesen erst seit paar tagen. es gefällt mir!! besser als in einem gewissen anderem mmorpg (welches nicht schlecht ist aber nun ja die comunity *hust* ihr wisst was ich meine).



 euer Crasch_Hunter, sagt Guten Morgen!


----------



## grimrott (7. September 2008)

Grml man könnte fast glauben bei GOA arbeiten noch genau die selben Spacken wie früher.

In ALLEN Sprachen steht 8:30.. was sagt euch das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Grml man könnte fast glauben bei GOA arbeiten noch genau die selben Spacken wie früher.
> 
> In ALLEN Sprachen steht 8:30.. was sagt euch das?
> 
> ...




das es um 9.30 losgeht, wegen der Zeitverschiebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Sicher?^^
Das wär aber assi jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja dann kann ich mich halt erst heute Mittag/Nachmittag registrieren....mir egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Wurstbroetle schrieb:


> das es um 9.30 losgeht, wegen der Zeitverschiebung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich nicht, oder?
Wenn die Server VOR unserer Zeit gestartet werden, warum sollten wir dann warten?


----------



## grimrott (7. September 2008)

Wieso werden die VOR unserer Zeit gestartet? Irland ist eine Stunde ZURÜCK.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rized (7. September 2008)

wtf, es geht nix Oo


hab 2 browser offen, weil ich dachte einer spinnt -.-


----------



## grimrott (7. September 2008)

Threads auch am Ende lesen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaproditor (7. September 2008)

Naja, also es ist jetzt fast 8.50 und es steht immernoch "Login nicht möglich" bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstbroetle (7. September 2008)

Rized schrieb:


> wtf, es geht nix Oo
> 
> 
> hab 2 browser offen, weil ich dachte einer spinnt -.-




isses denn auch schon 9.30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...man munkelt..NOT!


----------



## Usiel (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich mich einloggen will, erscheint nun ein Fehlercode 1103 ...


----------



## Rized (7. September 2008)

es geht Oo


bloß lässt sich der scheiß sicherheits code nich eingeben, irgend ein fehler


----------



## Funsan (7. September 2008)

hmm 8.30 vorbei 
beim login kommt 
ein fehler aufgetreten vorgang kann nicht fotgesetzt werden (code1103)

hmm mal sehen was das noch gibt

MfG
Funsan

edit login server wohl down geht gar nichts mehr


----------



## evilcore (7. September 2008)

Bei mir kommt dann immer:
"Passwort Wiederherstellung zur Zeit nicht möglich" xD


----------



## Nosfertu (7. September 2008)

/ironic

"Conan, ick hör dir trapsen !"

/ironic off


----------



## Sothos (7. September 2008)

8:30 Uhr, oki... jedoch welche Zeitzone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Jungs merkt euch eins wir haben GMT +1, wenn die sagen das die Server um GMT 8:30 on sind müssen wir noch ein bissl warten.


----------



## Korben (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Jungs merkt euch eins wir haben GMT +1, wenn die sagen das die Server um GMT 8:30 on sind müssen wir noch ein bissl warten.


Mööp.. da steht nix von GMT +xyz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätten sie vielleicht mal machen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätt ich noch ne Stunde länger pennen können...*wiederinsbettkriech*


----------



## Shanize (7. September 2008)

Tja, geht noch nix. Schade, hätte mich noch gerne angemeldet bevor ich zur Arbeit muss. Mal gespannt obs heute Abend geht oder erst morgen früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

Naja, jetzt ist selbst die späteste Anmeldezeit um, und nun versucht auch Gott und die Welt auf die Warhammer seite zu kommen, jetzt gehen halt die Server richtig in die Knie ^^


----------



## Shanize (7. September 2008)

Hängt wohl nur an dem Captcha-Code. Da kommt immer noch ne Errormessage, wie schon die Tage vorher.


----------



## D.o.g.g.i.e. (7. September 2008)

Leute bleibt geschmeidig, das ist GOA...Warum sollte alles anders kommen als bei DaoC? Macht euch bis 20 uhr mal nen schönen Tag und versucht es dann erneut....mit viel Glück könnt ihr euren Code dann mal eingeben^^.

Bei DaoC hieß es immer "Never play on PATCHDAY" und heute wirds wohl für die Jungs ausm Franzland etwas stressiger als nur nen Patch aufzuspielen^^.

PS. DaoC haben damals rund 25k Leute gespielt und es war für unsere Freunde schwer zu handlen...Ich hoffe wirklich dass der Ansturm von 200k+ Leuten sie nicht überfordert ;D


----------



## HGVermillion (7. September 2008)

D.o.g.g.i.e. schrieb:


> Bei DaoC hieß es immer "Never play on PATCHDAY" und heute wirds wohl für die Jungs ausm Franzland etwas stressiger als nur nen Patch aufzuspielen^^.


Das war nicht nur bei DaoC so, sondern eigentlich bei generell allen Onlinespielen so, Ulitma Online angefangen ^^


----------



## D.o.g.g.i.e. (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das war nicht nur bei DaoC so, sondern eigentlich bei generell allen Onlinespielen so, Ulitma Online angefangen ^^



Ok, wollte eigentlich nur sagen dass so ein Tag wie heute etwas stressiger wird als n normaler Patchtag^^


----------

